# Mac vs Pc?



## cedx (25 Juillet 2005)

Bon alors voilà je me pose une question simple que vaut un mac par rapport à un pc; je sais, je sais, c'est une question d'infidèle, mais si la foi peut déplacer des montagnes, elle ne me sert pas à grand chose pour mes applications courantes...

Alors, on voit souvent cette question revenir et là du flou. 3faut comparer ce qui est comparable, les archithectures sont differentes...." ok, bon

Mais, en fait c'est comme en competition automobile, la technologie n'interesse que les techniciens, ce qui interesse les foule c'est celui qui gagne...

Donc ma question, il y a il des test entre mac et pc, sur des applications identique, compression, traitement d'image, calcul pur, affichage 3D, enfin tout ce que l'on retrouve dans les journeau quand on compare un ordi à un autre.

Et si cela n'a pas été fait, pourquoi? de quoi a-t-on peur?

Moi je trouverai cela pragmatique et sain...

efin c'est sûr que question design là chez Pc c'est la préhistoire...


----------



## PinkTurtle (25 Juillet 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> Donc ma question, il y a il des test entre mac et pc, sur des applications identique, compression, traitement d'image, calcul pur, affichage 3D, enfin tout ce que l'on retrouve dans les journeau quand on compare un ordi à un autre.





			
				cedx a dit:
			
		

> Et si cela n'a pas été fait, pourquoi? de quoi a-t-on peur?



Si c'est possible et ca a déjà été fait: genre combien de temps pour compresser des videos, ....
Je crois que plusieurs personnes en ont parler sur le forum, et elles ne vont sans doute pas tarder à pointer leur nez ici. 
Elles te décriront tout ca.



			
				cedx a dit:
			
		

> efin c'est sûr que question design là chez Pc c'est la préhistoire...


Tu l'as dis . Rien que ca, ca fait une belle différence dans le salon!


----------



## brome (25 Juillet 2005)

Je suis pas sur de comprendre. Tu ne t'intéresses qu'au matériel ?

Parce que ces deux machines, aussi bien le mac que le PC, peuvent tourner avec pas mal d'OS différents.

Donc si tu veux juste comparer le matériel, il faudrait faire des test avec la même appli sur les deux machines, avec le même OS (une distrib Linux par exemple). Sachant que là encore, la comparaison peut être biaisée si le soft a été optimisé davantage pour un processeur que pour l'autre.

Ou bien est une comparaison avec des OS différents qui t'intéresse (typiquement MacOS X sur mac, et Windows sur PC) ?


----------



## cedx (26 Juillet 2005)

en tant qu'utilisateur moyen la question est si on achete un pc avec windaube et un mac avec tiger, sur une meme appli, qui qui gagne?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (26 Juillet 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> en tant qu'utilisateur moyen la question est si on achete un pc avec windaube et un mac avec tiger, sur une meme appli, qui qui gagne?


Tu te tâtes pour un achat  ? Je dirais que l'expression "windaube" montre que tu as déjà franchi un pas.... 
(je me demande si vos impressions dans ce domaine sont claires seigneur cedx :mouais: ???)


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> en tant qu'utilisateur moyen la question est si on achete un pc avec windaube et un mac avec tiger, sur une meme appli, qui qui gagne?


Et bien, ça dépend 

Par, exemple Quake III tourne aussi bien voire mieux que sur PC Windows, en revanche Doom III est injouable sur mac même avec des configs de folie (à plus de 3000¤ la tour  ). Pourquoi? Parce que Doom III a été codé avec les pieds d'un cul de jatte! 

Ce qui compte ce n'est pas simplement la puissance pure de la machine, mais aussi ce qui la pilote. En F1, si tu mets Jean Duschmol (le voisin de palier au fond du couloir à droite) au volant de la meilleure F1, va-t-il gagner face à un schumacher équipé d'une pauvre F3000? Pas sûr  

Or les programmes sur PC et sur Mac n'utilisent pas le même jeu d'instrcution au niveau des procs (ça va changer avec le passage sur Intel d'Apple) du coup ça fausse les comparaisons.

Ce qui est sûr, c'est que MacOS est plus agréable à utiliser au quotidien, et que nombre d'applis sont parfaitement optimisé pour MacOS X. (ce qui n'est pas le cas de Doom III...)


----------



## yvos (26 Juillet 2005)

Salut Cedx 

je pense sincèrement que faire des comparaisons pseudo scientifiques sont certes très intéressantes, mais il ne faut pas que cela soit primordial dans ton choix, car ce type de méthodes a ses limites (diversité des situations, des configs, reproductibilité des tests). 
Cerne tes besoins en applications, vois si un mac peut répondre à ces besoins (hors appli très très particulières, ça ne pose généralement pas de problème), et après, roule ma poule.

Les chiffres de perf avec 3 décimales, c'est sympa, mais ce n'est pas cela qui permet de savoir si tu aurais plaisir à utiliser ta machine, et si Mac OsX (ou Windows) a ta préférence. Sauf si tu as une utilisation très professionnelle avec des questions de productivité.

Quel intérêt de gagner 3 sec sur un test photoshop avec un pc musclé si c'est pour galérer 20sec à aller chercher ton fichier de base (ba ouais, spotlight, ça va un peu plus vite qu'un explorateur  ).

Quel intérêt d'avoir des applis qui sont lancées instantanément (on reproche à mac osx une certaine lourdeur dans le lancement des applis), si tu es obligé d'ouvrir/fermer en permanence par windaube peine à gérer le multitâche.

On pourra probablement trouver des exemples miroirs pour illustrer l'avantage des pcs, bien sûr, mais ça illustre la grande difficulté de comparaison.

aller hop, je retourne au bar


----------



## cedx (26 Juillet 2005)

Mon premier mac était un IIC puis un mac lc puis puis puis...mais aussi des pc

alors oui je connais bien mac et ses avantages certains mais quel va être l'avenir de la pomme en tant que constructeur si , comme c'est certain, vu que le monde pc est un monde de bidouille,si on peut installet osX sur une plateforme pc 2.5fois moins cher que celui qui sera estempillé la pomme; le design? ça fera un peu cher, non?

aujourd'hui il n'y a pas le choix mais demain?...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> alors oui je connais bien mac et ses avantages certains mais quel va être l'avenir de la pomme en tant que constructeur si , comme c'est certain, vu que le monde pc est un monde de bidouille,si on peut installet osX sur une plateforme pc 2.5fois moins cher que celui qui sera estempillé la pomme; le design? ça fera un peu cher, non?


Ca, ça n'est pas encore fait, et on ne sait pas quel protection va implémenter Apple, mais ça risque d'être costaud,

un avantage d'Apple, c'est d'avoir un matériel homogène supporté par l'assembleur (Apple) et le développeur (re-Apple),
ce qui fait que les mises à jours, et que les programmes sont au poil avec le hardware,

alors si on utilise un PC pas cher assemblé de bric et de broc et qu'on installe MacOS X dessus (ce qui encore loin d'être fait  ), ça risque d'être extraordinairement plantogène, et bye bye la sérénité du Mac :hosto:


----------



## cedx (26 Juillet 2005)

ouais mais dq même, asus, sony , acer et consors ne font pas que des daube quand même, et apple fera comme les autre assembler des produits qui sont fait par d'autres...


----------



## etudiant69 (26 Juillet 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> ouais mais dq même, asus, sony , acer et consors ne font pas que des daube quand même, et apple fera comme les autre assembler des produits qui sont fait par d'autres...


Mais là, ce n'est pas des machines moins cher qu'Apple que tu me cites 

Le PC pas cher, c'est l'assembleur chinois de Montgallet, le PC Carreprout ou Auglan, ou des marques discount (acer, dell)
dans ces cas, le choix des pièces est assez aléatoire, et la qualité de même,
un PC de marque a une sélection plus poussé de ses composantes,

la différence c'est que le support logiciel est assuré en grande partie par MicroChiotte et/ou directement par les constrcuteurs, ce qui fait des solutions toujours moins homogènes qu'Apple,

et enfin si tu arrives à installer MacOS X sur une machine non-apple,
ses composantes ne seront exactement les mêmes que les machines Apple, donc risque de soucis ultérieur 

la force d'Apple ce sont de belles machines homogènes avec un OS de qualité et parfaitement intégré avec le hardware!


----------



## JPTK (28 Juillet 2005)

Y a quand même eux pléthore de test effectués sur le net et dans la presse, le mac s'en sort toujours très bien, je l'ai souvent vu remporter les batailles, sauf pour la 3D et les jeux.

Après perso, j'ai acheté mon powermac MDD 1 ghz il y a 2 ans pile, au même moment un pote se montait sa tour avec la même config à peu près, pour à peine moins cher, soit 1250 ¤.
Sa machine sous windoz XP ne tient pas la comparaison, de plus alors que la sienne sent l'obsolescence, mon PM ma satisfait toujours à merveille.

Quand je vois juste les ptits test photoshop que j'ai réalisé où les PC se font "enfoncer", même les stations de fou à 3000 ¤ qui font juste aussi bien que mon "vieux" mac, je me dis que déjà Toshop tourne mieux sur mac (c'est probablement pas le cas pour toutes les applis) mais qu'en plus, je me demande comment et dans quels domaines (sauf exceptions) les PC sous DOZ feraient mieux que les macs, surtout en multitâche.

En attendant, à chaque fois que j'ai un PC entre les mains, config musclés ou pas, récent ou pas, j'ai toujours le "sentiment" d'avoir une machine plus lente que la mienne, sans parler du reste.

Et puis quand je vois des sujets comme celui-ci parmi des dizaines d'autres, ça ne fait que renforcer mes convictions.


----------



## cilwang (1 Août 2005)

Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais répondre va faire avanceer le schmilblick. J'étais sous windows. tout se passait bien. Ou tout du moins, c'est ce que je croyais jusqu'à ce que j'achète un ibook G4 800 i y a plus d'un an, puis un imac g5 il y a 9 mois. Depuis que j'ai mes nouvelles machines, je m'apercois que je ne passe pas mon temps à les bisouiller pour qu'elles fonctionnent. Je ne reformate / reinstalle pas. Je ne reboote pas pour freeze total du système. En fait, depuis que j'ai des macs, même mon discours avec ma copine a changé. Avant curieuse quand j'étais sur l'ordi, elle me demandait "tu fais quoi" et je répondais "bah faut que je réinstalle un truc parceque la base de registr est corrompue et si ca marche pas, faut que je formatte et reinstalle windows". Aujourd'hui à la même question je réponds "je bosse" Et je dois dire que je n'ai jamais appris autant de trucs depuis que j'ai le mac. Je commence à maitrise Photoshop parceque je ne passe mon temps a relancer... Avec les macs, ce que j'ai appris, c'est qu'on est productif, quand on l'allume, c'est pour s'en servir et pas pour le configurer. Voilà mon point de vue. Je n'ai jamais été aussi productif sur un ordinateur que depuis que j'ai un mac... Et je ne parle là que de loisirs...

Depuis un an, je n'ai rien réinstallé, je n'ai rien re formatté, je n'ai jamais rebooté pour cause de plantage. C'est basique et tout le monde dit ça. Mais malheureusement je crois que c'est bien vrai et je crois que si on devait redémarrer sa voiture à chaque fois qu'on allume l'autoradio, je crois qu'on changerait tous de voiture.

Et je ne parle meme pas des logiciels apple qui possèdent l'essentiel mais l'essentiel dans le sens "rien ne manque". Pas de fonctions inutiles, rien et que ce qui sert. Vive mail, Vive safari, vive iphoto, vive itunes, vive le mac...


----------



## JackosKing (1 Août 2005)

"Par, exemple Quake III tourne aussi bien voire mieux que sur PC Windows, en revanche Doom III est injouable sur mac même avec des configs de folie (à plus de 3000¤ la tour  ). Pourquoi? Parce que Doom III a été codé avec les pieds d'un cul de jatte!"

T as deja code un doomlike pour critiquer? perso j ai deja developpe un viewer de map q3, j avais commence sur mac, mais osX est tellement pouris avec opengl que je suis vite retourne sous linux et windows. Le probleme viens plus d apple que de D3, d ailleurs ils ont embaucher il y a peu des developpeur pour ameliorer l api...

Merci de pas raconter des conneries.


----------



## etudiant69 (1 Août 2005)

JackosKing a dit:
			
		

> "Par, exemple Quake III tourne aussi bien voire mieux que sur PC Windows, en revanche Doom III est injouable sur mac même avec des configs de folie (à plus de 3000¤ la tour  ). Pourquoi? Parce que Doom III a été codé avec les pieds d'un cul de jatte!"
> 
> T as deja code un doomlike pour critiquer? perso j ai deja developpe un viewer de map q3, j avais commence sur mac, mais osX est tellement pouris avec opengl que je suis vite retourne sous linux et windows. Le probleme viens plus d apple que de D3, d ailleurs ils ont embaucher il y a peu des developpeur pour ameliorer l api...
> 
> Merci de pas raconter des conneries.


Et comment ça se fait que nombre de DoomLike tourne bien sur notre machine? Et que seul celui-là tourne comme une bouse  ?  Car il est quasi-injouable sur notre plateforme


----------



## JackosKing (1 Août 2005)

tout simplement parce qu il est tres oriente opengl...


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2005)

cilwang a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si ce que je vais répondre va faire avanceer le schmilblick. J'étais sous windows. tout se passait bien. Ou tout du moins, c'est ce que je croyais jusqu'à ce que j'achète un ibook G4 800 i y a plus d'un an, puis un imac g5 il y a 9 mois. Depuis que j'ai mes nouvelles machines, je m'apercois que je ne passe pas mon temps à les *bisouiller* pour qu'elles fonctionnent. Je ne reformate / reinstalle pas. Je ne reboote pas pour freeze total du système. En fait, depuis que j'ai des macs, même mon discours avec ma copine a changé. Avant curieuse quand j'étais sur l'ordi, elle me demandait "tu fais quoi" et je répondais "bah faut que je réinstalle un truc parceque la base de registr est corrompue et si ca marche pas, faut que je formatte et reinstalle windows". Aujourd'hui à la même question je réponds "je bosse" Et je dois dire que je n'ai jamais appris autant de trucs depuis que j'ai le mac. Je commence à maitrise Photoshop parceque je ne passe mon temps a relancer... Avec les macs, ce que j'ai appris, c'est qu'on est productif, quand on l'allume, c'est pour s'en servir et pas pour le configurer. Voilà mon point de vue. Je n'ai jamais été aussi productif sur un ordinateur que depuis que j'ai un mac... Et je ne parle là que de loisirs...
> 
> Depuis un an, je n'ai rien réinstallé, je n'ai rien re formatté, je n'ai jamais rebooté pour cause de plantage. C'est basique et tout le monde dit ça. Mais malheureusement je crois que c'est bien vrai et je crois que si on devait redémarrer sa voiture à chaque fois qu'on allume l'autoradio, je crois qu'on changerait tous de voiture.
> 
> Et je ne parle meme pas des logiciels apple qui possèdent l'essentiel mais l'essentiel dans le sens "rien ne manque". Pas de fonctions inutiles, rien et que ce qui sert. Vive mail, Vive safari, vive iphoto, vive itunes, vive le mac...




Joli post, efficace, concis, clair, explicite, convaincant, objectif, la classe  

Joli lapsus aussi, ou une faute de frappe, possible aussi.  (en gras dans la citation).

ps : ou alors c'est un aveu, tu loves tellement tes macs que tu les bisouilles ! :love:


----------



## geoffrey (1 Août 2005)

Il est partit le cedX ? (pas content des reponses )


----------



## cedx (6 Août 2005)

nan mais je passe pas mon temps à lire les forums...et j'attend mon 12' ibook pour lundi.


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Oh vénérables Appleiens (dont je fais parti)  , je profite de quelques réflexions lues ici et là dans vos messages, et je m'interroge quand même un peu. E j'aimerai avoir vos avis (objectifs, si possible).

Voici le tableau,
La guerre des ordinateurs dans le couple:
Moi : Appleienne 
Lui (mon copin): PC-maniaque

Moi: thésarde sur le retour qui apprécie aussi (à ses heures) jouer 
Lui: veut absolument me convertir aux jeux on-line (suis d'accord sur le principe), MAIS il veut absolument que je lâche "ma merde" (pour reprendre ses termes louangeurs concernant mon iBook G3 ).

Bon là, je garde mon calme. :mouais: OK ma machine actuelle n'est très certainement pas la bonne pour les jeux, mais il me soutient mordicus que Apple c'est pourri pour les jeux. Prenons un exemple très concret, Neverwinter Nights. Lui (heu le copin) affirme que la version Mac du jeu ne possède pas d'éditeur.

Bon finalement c'est un peu la lutte sur le sujet et c'est à celui des deux qui arrivera à convaincre l'autre. Pb : il est quand plus connaisseur que moi en matière de jeux.

Alors, vos avis ?
Y-a-t'il des joueurs invétrés qui on fait la comparaison ?


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

La conclusion est : Mac c'est pourri pour les jeux (mais que fait une thesarde avec un gamers  )

Sinon Windows c'est pourri pour tout le reste...

Apres faut faire son choix...

Par contre je vois pas en quoi le fait qu'il n'y ai pas d'editeur pour NWN t'empeche d'y jouer ??


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Salut Geoffrey !!   

Sniff, tu confirmes ce que j'entends à longueur de journée. Dégoutée !


PS. Ben les gamers ont aussi un pitit coeur et ne sont pas tous brutes épaisses et des a-sociaux (enfin si on reprend le stéréotype de base du gamer véhiculé par un grand nombre de personnes).

L'absence d'éditeur, c'est son grand truc pour me convaincre. C'est sûr, c'est un peu chiant si t'as envie de créer un perso (au minimum).

Bon mais de toutes les manières, les jeux sont développés sur PC et non sur Mac (ça j'avais bien compris), mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi les jeux ne sont pas développés sur les deux "plateformes" (si on peut dire comme ça). C'est vraiment rapport au système d'exploitation ?
parce quu'autrement au niveau purement technique, une carte graphique reste un carte graphique que ce soit sur Mac ou PC, et idem pour le reste.

Tout ça me semble être purement du marketing, et l'équation PC = jeux équivaut à une protection de niche clients intentionnelle de la part des constructeurs PC et des développeurs de jeux, afin de contrer Apple.
Pb : Apple pour entrer en relation plus étroite avec la niche sus-dites tend (dirait-on) à "s'aligner" de plus en plus. (Cf .processeurs Intel bientôt (ou déjà ?) dans nos Pommes)


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

En meme temps le gamers qui sort "Ouargh Mac c'est pourri", il participe à créer son propre stéréotype 

Maintenant pour la plupart des jeux, tu pourras jouer avec un Mac, mais comme "les jeux" est le dernier arguments de Windows (pour quelques mois encore), on va leur laisser, les pauvres, c'est tout ce qu'il leur reste...


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Tu parles pour toi, n'est-ce pas ?    Si c'est le cas, effectivement tu contribues à entretenir le cliché du gamer et à donner des arguments aux PC-maniaques, alors que "discutant" avec toi sur un forum exclusivement dédié aux Pommes, j'en déduis (au delà du fait je saches que tes pitits doigts effleurent peut-être en ce moment même un iMac G5 dernier cri  )que tu en possèdes au moins un ! 

Moi je ne veux pas céder devant les tentatives d'intimidations des gamers de tous vents (PC notamment).
D'autant que lorsqu'on arrive à les trainer dans le stand Apple de Surfuck, en sautillant dans tous les coins en disant "Regardes, c'est génial", on arrive quand même à leur décrocher un "Ouais c'est vrai, c'est quand même pas mal".


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Arf, j'avais pas vu ca :


> L'absence d'éditeur, c'est son grand truc pour me convaincre. C'est sûr, c'est un peu chiant si t'as envie de créer un perso (au minimum).
> 
> Bon mais de toutes les manières, les jeux sont développés sur PC et non sur Mac (ça j'avais bien compris), mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi les jeux ne sont pas développés sur les deux "plateformes" (si on peut dire comme ça). C'est vraiment rapport au système d'exploitation ?
> parce quu'autrement au niveau purement technique, une carte graphique reste un carte graphique que ce soit sur Mac ou PC, et idem pour le reste.
> ...



Alors : l'abscence d'editeur (dont je ne suis pas persuadé, faudrait demander à Google ou poser la question dans la partie Jeux du forum) peut facilement etre contournée, surtout que ton gentil copain a un PC et donc un editeur et donc (donc) peut te créer des persos.

Sinon les jeux sont developpé sur Mac ET PC, meme s'il sont tres souvent d'abord développés sur PC puis "portés" sur Mac (ce qui explique des performances un peu en deca). Cela est simple à expliquer : les parts de marché.

Au niveau technique, le choix de cartes graphiques est plus restreint sur Mac, et les Appleux  s'en foutent de gagner 2fps à Unreal Tournament ou je ne sais quoi. (s'il ne s'en foutaient pas, ils iraient acheter un PC).

Je ne pense pas que cela soit purement marketting, surtout pas une protection de niche mais que c'est plutot une raison economique. Maintenant comme tu le dis, une fois que les Mac avec proc Intel sortiront, les jeux seront beaucoup plus facilement porté sur OS X et les performances supérieures.



Autrement je parlais pour moi pour quoi ?

Et je possède un bel iMac G5 à la casa, mais la je suis au boulot sur mon merveilleux IBM sous XP, heureusement que je suis pas mal sur des terminaux unix, au moins ca fonctionne (mais la je suis mauvaise langue car je ne rencontre pas souvent de problemes avec le PC, c'est simplement que certaines choses dans le design m'enervent mais on s'y fait).

Enfin tout n'est pas perdu si tu arrives à avoir un "Ouais c'est vrai" devant le stand Apple 

PS : je me moque un peu des gamers mais c'est pas mechant, en plus ils font de mal à personne, tout gris dans leurs salles de jeu en reseaux


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Bon ben google a trouver quelque chose pour toi : NeverEdit qui est un editeur pour NWN sous OS X et Linux...

O fée, quel est le sujet de ta thèse ?


----------



## ntx (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour,


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Bon mais de toutes les manières, les jeux sont développés sur PC et non sur Mac (ça j'avais bien compris), mais ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi les jeux ne sont pas développés sur les deux "plateformes" (si on peut dire comme ça). C'est vraiment rapport au système d'exploitation ?
> parce quu'autrement au niveau purement technique, une carte graphique reste un carte graphique que ce soit sur Mac ou PC, et idem pour le reste.


Quand tu développes une application, tu ne réinventes pas la roue à chaque fois. Tu utilises des librairies toutes faites pour toutes les opérations de base, et c'est là que cela coince.
Pour la gestion des graphiques, du son et du réseau, les développeurs Windows utilise le plus souvent Direct X qui n'existe que sur Windows. Les autres (OSX, Linux, ...) utilisent des outils communs comme OpenGL pour la 3D ou les sockets BSD pour le réseau. Et donc si tu veux porté un jeu en Direct X sur Mac OSX, il faut tout ré-écrire.
Et le meilleur pour la fin : une news toute neuve de ce matin : OpenGL ne sera plus supporté en natif sur Vista (le prochain Windows), il faudra à tous prix passer par Direct X pour bénéficier des accélérations hardware des cartes graphiques. De quoi mettre au pas les derniers récalcitrants qui essaieraient de faire du code portable sur Windows.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

Pas mal, est ce que par hasard se serait une réaction à l'annonce d'Apple de passer aux puces Intel ?


----------



## hunjord (9 Août 2005)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> Donc ma question, il y a il des test entre mac et pc, sur des applications identique, compression, traitement d'image, calcul pur, affichage 3D, enfin tout ce que l'on retrouve dans les journeau quand on compare un ordi à un autre.
> 
> Et si cela n'a pas été fait, pourquoi? de quoi a-t-on peur?
> 
> ...


Bon, on va laisser les gamers se tapé desssus avec les histoires bien connues d'openGL et tout le bataclan....:mouais:
Pour aussi répondre à ta question.....
Pour ce qui est des tests que tu cites, sois sure que tu ne les trouveras pas sur des revues, sites, forums genre "PC magazine", comme tu le sais le MAC est une petite proportion de part de marché.
Si tu veux en trouver, ce sera plus sur des revues "MACS", je pense qu'en les feuilletant mois après mois tu trouveras des rubriques interessantes. Raison aussi pour laquelle tu ne trouveras pas de tests impliquant du matos Apple, est que sur certains tests, les PC se font "matés" voir sévèrement corrigés par le PM.
Plus haut JPTK t'as cités ses tests 'toshop, il a cité des stations à plus de 3000¤ qui se sont fait sortir avant les qualifs:rateau:, en l'occurence il y avait ma XW8200 du boulot, Xeon 2,8, 2 Go de RAM...Rien que mon I-mac G5 à fait mieux...
Pour ce qui est du sampiternel critère "jeux", pour ma part si je veux jouer, j'achète une Play Station.
Pour conclure...consulte donc des revues qui traitent du mac...tu trouveras ces tests, et le design c'est pas négligeable....ma copine qui n'avait jamais vu un mac avant que je switch, me pique tout le temps mon powerbook et a remisé son compaq, car elle n'a pas eu de mal à s'en servir et c'est tout mimi, comme machine, résultat, elle va s'acheté son I-book...3 macs à la maison...
Pour ce qui est des desktops, perso ma copine préfère aussi avoir un I-mac dans le bureau plutot qu'une tour Dell pas belle qui est un ramasse la poussière, les MACS c'est fantastique, ca évite les problèmes de couple...


----------



## mercutio (9 Août 2005)

Beh le mac et les jeux c pas la gloire...

mais un bon mac mini à 500 euro fera tourner neverwinter (t'as besoin de l'éditeur ?)et world of warcraft. Et il sera bien plus classe et bien plus silencieux que le vilain pc de ton copain (qui entre parenthèse ne si connaît pas tant que ça puisque les meilleures bécanes pour le jeu sont les consoles). Les pc demandant un investissement permanent


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Oui Mercutio, on peut voir les choses comme ça, effectivement. J'ai pas mal pratiqué les jeux sur consoles, mais les RPG "purs", ceux qui se rapprochent le plus des jeux de rôles papier (c'est à dire ceux où on fait clic clic et où le RP domine), comme NWN, je ne crois pas qu'il soit sur consoles. Non ?
Oui sûr que le mac mini sera plus classe que sa tour immense vrombissante...

C'est sûr de toute façon que les nanas (je confirme), toujours plus intéressées par le design que par les performances pures, se jettent sur les Pommes avec frénésie. Et c'est bien connu, Eve a croquée la pomme...  

Geoffrey:
Super, merci pour le lien. Autrement, oui je peux créer le perso sur PC, mais ensuite pour "l'importer" confused: ) dans ma machine ? Tu vois ce que je veux dire ? 
Je constate que la communauté des gamers (dont je ne fais pas partie cela dit) a vraiment mauvaise presse. Finalement ça me renvoie un peu à ma propre situation. Pour répondre à ta question, je bosse sur l'histoire de la publicité automobile depuis 1971 (d'où la nécessité de ma base de données images   si tu te souviens). Oui c'est de l'histoire ; oui, c'est aussi un sujet pour une fille (là j'anticipe compte tenu du nombre incalculable de fois où l'on m'a fait ces remarques ). Bref, tout ça pour dire que dans ma propre discipline, je suis une paria pourrait-on dire.  Comme les gamers. D'autant qu'après analyse, il me semble que les "on-line" sont ceux qui sont le plus honnis.


----------



## geoffrey (9 Août 2005)

1- pour les rpg, j'ai joué à la série des Baldur's Gate (I, II SoA et ToB) sur mon vieil iMac G3 450 (donc moins puissant que le tiens) et à part pour quelques chargements un peu longs, je n'avait pas de lenteur (en desactivant tout de meme certaines options graphiques). Pour NWN, je ne sais pas trop, il ne me plaisait pas (par rapport à la série des BG) et Diablo (I et II) me bottait plus
.
Sinon, BG existe sur PlayStation, NWN probablement aussi, meme si c'est des versions "adaptées"

Tu parlais de jdr papier, tu y joues ? (perso je suis MJ pour JRTM mais au rythme frénétique de 1 partie par an )

2- A mon avis oui, tu peux éditer un perso sur PC et l'importer sur ton Mac, mais je ne te le garantis pas (de toute facon tu n'as pas besoin de l'editeur pour créer ton perso, tu as besoin de l'editeur pour le modifier, et donc tricher  )

3- La communauté des gamers à probablement mauvaise presse ici car c'est elle qui est le plus acerbe contre le mac (genre à tout le parler de carte graphique et de fps et à poser des questions du genre "mais alors, qu'est ce qui est plus rapide, mon pied droit ou ma couille gauche"), forcément la communauté mac qui est plutot professionnelle et familialle, donc ca l'amuse gentillement. Et les pire ca doit etre les fans de Counter Strike  (je vais m'faire tapper dessus).

4- Assez surprenant ton sujet de thèse, mais bon, pourquoi pas. (je me rappelais pour ta bdd)


----------



## Hippocampe (9 Août 2005)

Bon on dévie du sujet initial (je vais me faire jeter du forum  ), mais ce ne sont pas que les Appleux   qui ont cette opinion des gamers. Dans la communauté des joueurs toutes plateformes confondues (consoles, PC ET Mac) elle-même, il existe des cloisonnements importants. Par exemple, les consol-istes crachent allègrement sur les gamers et dans cette catégorie elle-même, les off crachent sur les on. Alors, tu vois ce n'est pas seulement le fait des Appleux.

C'est vrai que le gamer a une tendance assez facile à cracher sur nos Pommes (parole de Appleuse confrontée au problème). Disons qu'effectivement, c'est un peu casse pied à la longue d'entendre dire qu'en gros ma bécane c'est de la m... et que même si j'en avais une nouvelle, elle ne serait pas évolutive (FAUX, ça dépend du modèle) et que quand on est fauchée, c'est un PC qu'il faut avoir (bon ça peut-être, mais avec le mini... ça change la donne  ). Bon mais on ne peut pas en vouloir à ceux qui ne savent pas, n'est-ce pas ? Moi j'ai été élevée au Mac, donc le PC, c'est très bien, mais je trouve ça beaucoup moins chaleureux et moins beau.

Reste que la Pomme, elle plante rarement et que franchement moi j'ai pas que ça a faire de tout réinstaller tous les deux jours, que je n'ai pas à me soucier d'éventuels virus.

Pour ce qui du jdr papier, non je n'en ai jamais fait. C'est le gamer qui me sert de copin qui est un ex-roliste.
Pour ce qui est de Baldur's Gate j'en ai entendu parlé mais jamais joué. J'ai plutôt officié sur consoles mais finalement assez peu de RPG qu'en j'y penses. Plutôt jeux de foot, de bagnoles, de shoote aussi un peu. Mais mon préféré (en matière de délires): Mario Kart sur N64 (jeu très prisé des nanas en général).
Pour NWN, l'éditeur ne sert pas à tricher, il permet de créer des scripts, de nouveaux perso, de nouveaux décors. Mais bon là, il faut vraiment être super accro parce que ça demande énormément de temps.


----------



## geoffrey (10 Août 2005)

C'est ton sujet, tu peux dévier . Et je suis pas d'accord avec toi, Mario Kart sur N64 n'est pas un jeu de fille (j'y ai passé des journées et des nuits entières  ). 

Tu devrais acheter une ou deux revues mac à ton copain, ou mieux, l'emmener ici


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Non, je n'ai pas dit que c'était un jeu de filles, mais que c'était un jeu que beaucoup de filles appréciaient, et ça permettait de briser la glace dans les assemblées mecs-nanas : tous les mecs à vouloir jouer et les nanas, à faire la gueule (en majorité du moins). Du coup, c'était le jocker qui permettait de réconcilier tout le monde et de stopper momentanément la guerre des sexes !!

Cela par pure curiosité, je suis allée voir ta date d'anniversaire et finalement ça ne m'étonne pas que tu ais pu passer des journées et des nuits entières sur ce jeu. C'est la génération des 76 qui veut ça


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Curieuse va  (et puis en plus t'es plus vieille que moi )

Mais MarioKart chez moi c'etait plutot le jocker qui permettait de virer les filles  .

Belle génération quoi...


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Mooui, mais de si peu... 

Virer les filles ?? Oui, c'est vrai aussi. Cela dit moi j'étais la plupart du temps dans les plans consoles de mes potes de l'époque, donc je n'ai jamais vu le truc comme ça. Je faisais partie du "team" de joueurs réguliers, donc une manette m'était réservée.

Ben en fait, vous les mecs de cette génération, pour avoir un espoir de passer du temps avec vous et surtout de partager une activité avec vous, il valait (il vaut) mieux devenir larronne de jeu, autrement c'est foutu.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

J'en ai pas rencontré des comme toi à l'époque, ca m'aurait probablement plus mais je tombais plutot sur les chiantes  (et pis une fois parties, on pouvais sortir la drogue, l'alcool, les strip teaseuses, ... (rayez la/les mentions inutiles))... [edit : je caricature ... volontairement]

Sinon pour passer du temps avec un mec de notre génération, suffit d'attendre qu'il grandisse (si si ca arrive), et puis je suis pas spécialement partisan du ma copine doit faire les meme activité que moi (mais "une" copine oui, soit faut etre canon, soit partager les meme activités, cela étant dit, je ne pense pas que se soit spécifique à notre génération en particulier)


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Oui, mais alors faut attendre lustres  et ça paye pas toujours...

Ben quand on est une jeune donzelle de 20-24 ans, on n' a pas toujours la maturité nécessaire... Non, je suis un peu revenue du jouons en choeur avec mon mec. Ca reste sympa mais de temps en temps et pas trop longtemps.

Ce qui est propre à votre génération ce sont les jeux vidéo. Pour le reste, un homme, une femme et les emmerdes, c'est valable pour toutes les générations.


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Août 2005)

Alors le qu'est ce qui est pour les filles et pour les garçons, le PC ou le mac? 

(je fais des efforts pour recoller ce fil à la question d'origine  )


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

ca depend de la génération...


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

heu oui... on s'égare. Et bien c'est évident, la Pomme, c'est pour les filles !!

Et puis la question d'origine c'était quoi... Mac vs PC. Le fameux Cedx semblait surtout se préoccuper de "mécanique" pure (comme les voitures).
En bref que peut-on conclure: PC et MAC sont très bien , mais pour des utilisations différentes. Et les gamers PC étant principalement intéressés (bon je caricature un peu quand même) par la rapidité de leur machine (mais dans le cadre de leur préoccupations videoludiques c'est légitime finalement de ne pas avoir envie qu'un jeu rame), c'est certain qu'il est difficile aux Appleux et aux PC-maniaques de s'entendre. 

Après discussion avec un PC-maniaque (càd celui qui n'a JAMAIS, ou quasi, posé un doigt sur une Pomme), je tiens à vous livrer son verdict et je suis relativement OK avec lui (essayons de vivre en bonne harmonie):
- pour les jeux, les PC sont supérieurs (certains Appleux affirment d'ailleurs que les cartes graphiques des Mac ne sont pas à la hauteur)
- pour du traitement de texte simple, les deux se valent (bon mais la Pomme reste à mon avis plus conviviale )
- et pour tout le reste, la Pomme   

Voilà Etudiant69, j'ai tenté de recadrer.

PS. Geoffrey: Tu trouves ?? La notre, p-ê plus d'emmerdes, effectivement.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Toutes mes félicitations pour ca :


> Après discussion avec un PC-maniaque (càd celui qui n'a JAMAIS, ou quasi, posé un doigt sur une Pomme), je tiens à vous livrer son verdict et je suis relativement OK avec lui (essayons de vivre en bonne harmonie):
> - pour les jeux, les PC sont supérieurs (certains Appleux affirment d'ailleurs que les cartes graphiques des Mac ne sont pas à la hauteur)
> - pour du traitement de texte simple, les deux se valent (bon mais la Pomme reste à mon avis plus conviviale )
> - et pour tout le reste, la Pomme


En gros un PC ca sert que pour les jeux et sinon, ben mangez des pommes 

Bon on va tout de meme eviter de parler des entreprises 

Sinon si on veut parler de rapidité, faut aussi parler d'"essouflement". Un PC super rapide qui tue, tu le laisse allumer une semaine et après on en reparle. Le Mac, tu le laisse allumer autant que tu veux, il se portera comme un charme. Comparer la vitesse entre mac et pc se serait comme comparer une course de F1 (qui dure 2 heures et ou la moitié des voitures n'arrivent pas au bout) et les 24h du Mans.

Sinon pour le PS, on parle de génération ?


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Mais j'adore cette comparaison entre les ordinateurs et les voitures !! Ca me parle beaucoup   

Non sans blagues, l'iMac dans le cabinet où je bosse à mi-temps (en ce moment donc...), il est allumé 24/24 h et 7/7 j et c'est vrai qu'il ne semble pas trop faire la tronche. Et ça fait, quoi, 9 mois !! C'est ouf ! Quasiment 9 mois qu'il tourne.   
Tous les détracteurs de Mac affirment que c'est le design qu'on paie, oui peut-être un peu, mais peut-être surtout la qualité des composants, non ?

Oui, le PS était une réponse à ton post ; je parlais de génération.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Encore plus que la fiabilité des composants (Apple a tout de meme eu son lot de problèmes à ce niveau la), c'est surtout la qualité de l'OS que tu paye , plus la qualité de finition des machines.

Sinon la notre de generation de PS est, à mon avis, prise entre des parents ex-68ards qui lachent rien et des jeunes bien plus tranquilles que nous, mais bon, ca n'engage que moi


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Sinon si on veut parler de rapidité, faut aussi parler d'"essouflement". Un PC super rapide qui tue, tu le laisse allumer une semaine et après on en reparle. Le Mac, tu le laisse allumer autant que tu veux, il se portera comme un charme. Comparer la vitesse entre mac et pc se serait comme comparer une course de F1 (qui dure 2 heures et ou la moitié des voitures n'arrivent pas au bout) et les 24h du Mans.


Nos fermes de calculs sont basés sur des empilages de 100 à 150 PC posés les uns sur les autres en pyramide.
Ces PC ressemblent au PC de base acheté chez le chinois du coin dans un boitier plastique le plus vilain et moins solide qui soit. Ce sont des Pentium IV à 3.2GHz avec carte réseau gigabit tout ce qu'il y a de plus courant. La seule différence avec un PC de bureau, c'est beaucoup de ram et une carte vidéo, volontairement pourrie et pas cher puisqu'inutile.
Ces PC ont tournés 2 ans sans interruptions ni maintenance exception faite de quelques machines en rideau.


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Les PC ils tournaient sous quoi ??


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Les PC ils tournaient sous quoi ??


La question qui tue!


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Ben vi, un PC sous Linux, no soucy, tu le laisse allumer aussi, mais un PC sous Windows, ca m'etonnerais un peu (ou alors tu te passe de toutes les mises à jour sécurité et tu n'a jamais swappé la mémoire...)


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

geoffrey a dit:
			
		

> Les PC ils tournaient sous quoi ??


Hé hé !!! Je m'attendais bien à cette question, c'est la raison pour laquelle je n'en ai volontairement pas parlé.
Même si vous connaissez la réponse, ça n'a pas d'importance puisqu'à ce moment là de la discussion, vous étiez centré sur le coté hardware de la chose.
Que un PC "rapide" est un PC "bientot en panne"... 
Je me suis donc permis de vous rappeler que sur un PC, c'est rarement le hardware qui fait défaut.


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Certes, mais sans trop m'avancer, je pense que Geoffrey comparait ce qui est comparable, à savoir des ordinateurs "personnels" (puisque le Personal Computer, qui finalement désigne le fameux PC, mais qui est également valable pour le Mac, enfin selon moi) ou individuels. Et pas un Mac versus une fermes de calculs PC.
Mais bon c'est l'avis d'une ignarde sur la question finalement. Et puis bon, de quoi j'me mêle me direz-vous.

Oui, c'est sans doute plus ça, la qualité de l'OS. Tu sais qu'en 4 ans de possession de mon iBook, je n'ai jamais eu à réinstaller quoique ce soit. Le pied, quoi !! Bon peut-être un bon nettoyage de fond en comble lui ferait le plus grand bien (j'ai recemment fait une défragmentation, mais peut-être y-a-t'il des petites recettes que je ne connais pas...et je ne vois pas comment je pourrais les connaître) :rose:


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Certes, mais sans trop m'avancer, je pense que Geoffrey comparait ce qui est comparable, à savoir des ordinateurs "personnels" (puisque le Personal Computer, qui finalement désigne le fameux PC, mais qui est également valable pour le Mac, enfin selon moi) ou individuels. Et pas un Mac versus une fermes de calculs PC.


Le principe d'une ferme de calcul est justement d'abaisser les couts en utilisant des ordinateurs "personnels" en grand nombres plutot que des machines à usage professionnel, certe plus adaptées mais en plus petit nombres car chers.


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

:casse: Autant pour moi.

Heu bref topo pour les incultes : hardware = système d'exploitation, software = logiciels. Est-ce que c'est ça ? A moins que hardware = composants  et software = sytème d'exploitation?? :rose: Pitié

Lorsque Geoffrey comparait PC vs Mac en matière "d'essoufflement", il parlait de quoi ?

Petit intermède: Oui, y-a de ça mais en quoi les jeunes (puisque nous on est déjà des croûtes... c'est bien connu) sont plus tranquilles que nous ?


----------



## etudiant69 (11 Août 2005)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> :casse: Autant pour moi.
> 
> Heu bref topo pour les incultes : hardware = système d'exploitation, software = logiciels. Est-ce que c'est ça ? A moins que hardware = composants et software = sytème d'exploitation?? :rose: Pitié
> 
> ...


:modo: Au temps pour moi


----------



## geoffrey (11 Août 2005)

Inculte toi meme 
hardware = matériel
software = logiciel
operating system (OS) = systeme d'exploitation

Pour l'essoufflement, un PC sous Windaube aura tendance à ralentir au fur et à mesure que tu l'utilise (et ce jusqu'à ce que tu le redemarre, ou nettoie, ...), alors qu'un Mac ou un PC sous Linux, non. Cela est du à la facon dont les OS et les applications sont programmés (pour faire simple).

Sinon suis d'accord avec Marc, c'est rarement le hardware qui fait défault.

Pour le PS, ben je trouve que les djeuz d'aujourd'hui communiquent plus facilement (mails, texto, ...) alors que moi par exemple  je tremblais pour donner un mot à une fille qui me plaisait bien


----------



## Hippocampe (11 Août 2005)

Etudiant69,merci pour ce lien fort instructif. Au temps pour moi...  

Merci Geoffrey pour tes explications.
Pour ce qui est du PS génération, moi j'ai le sentiment que la technologie leurs donne plus de moyens d'expression, mais qu'ils ne sont pas forcément plus à l'aise. Ils ont l'air plus à l'aise ça oui.

Bon déconnexion obligatoire.

A +


----------

